# invasive species yes / nuisance not even



## deadbox (Jul 10, 2013)

I find it funny how every time you read about hogs you are hearing they are a problem or a nuisance. If this was the case you would be able to find a place to hunt them without much effort. However it seems that to get a hog you have to spend a weeks pay to kill one. So nuisance not really. I think they should re-classify them as sport. There is more money being made on hog hunts than about any other non exotic species. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 10, 2013)

I hear you, there a "problem" till you want to hunt them, then they are a "money machine".   I see where they advertise $200 hog hunts then you read on and if it is over a specific poundage it quickly jumps to $500.  I will just keep after them on public land.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 10, 2013)

I got no love fer em!Cept when their on the smoker!


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 10, 2013)

its cuz them yankees came down here and got on the bandwagon. hahaha


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 10, 2013)

agreed. i hear all the time folks in south ga talkin about how aggravating they are and how they are a nuisance, but good luck tryin to find somewhere to go and kill one for free......


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 10, 2013)

Number one thing keeping a ' hog hunter ' off of property covered up with hogs is the lacking liability insurance. As much damage as hogs cause careless hunters are a bigger headache for the land owner. By far. Until you separate yourself from the pack you'll be lumped in with them. Don't complain about it, change it. I did. 

As far as guys like me hunting land for 'free'. It ain't so. It costs me $100 to hunt at a minimum per night. Insurance, gas, bullets, sitter,.. Not even common close to factoring the 100k in equipment etc. That being said its going to end up being like Tx in the near future where landowners start charging hog control company's as well. I see the writing on the wall.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 10, 2013)

Seems like folks need to do their homework n scout. Lot of public land out there. With a little effort, no problem getting a hog down this way


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 10, 2013)

huntingonthefly said:


> Seems like folks need to do their homework n scout. Lot of public land out there. With a little effort, no problem getting a hog down this way



aint many around here, bond swamp which is only open 1 month out of the year and if ur not there the first day u most likely wont get a hog... and ur chances of getting shot on the first day is pretty good with all the folks there lol.

oaky woods which is about 1-1.5 hours away. but to be honest. i dont care nothin about walkin miles and miles for a hog then havin to drag the joker 1,000 yards out... call me lazy all you want be thats just me.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 10, 2013)

Why would a land owner or lease holder give away free hunts on land they are paying for?

If everyone has to pay to play, why should hoggers get a free ride?

They are a trash species, they are non-native invasive animals. They are not game animals and deserve no protection. Kill em all.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Jul 10, 2013)

oaky woods which is about 1-1.5 hours away. but to be honest. i dont care nothin about walkin miles.[/QUOTE]
next time u go to oaky woods, pm me for a half mile spot, tops.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 10, 2013)

bigreddwon said:


> Number one thing keeping a ' hog hunter ' off of property covered up with hogs is the lacking liability insurance. As much damage as hogs cause careless hunters are a bigger headache for the land owner. By far. Until you separate yourself from the pack you'll be lumped in with them. Don't complain about it, change it. I did.



X2 about the liability issues. Why would a land owner risk losing a million dollar farm to let a few people come and shoot at a few hogs. It's not worth it to most farmers.
Plus most folks think killing 3 or 4 hogs accomplishes something.  It's not worth letting someone set foot on your property with a weapon without insurance.

I'm starting to see a lot of farmers buying their own thermal/night vision setups to handle the problem themselves.


----------



## deadbox (Jul 10, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Why would a land owner or lease holder give away free hunts on land they are paying for?
> 
> If everyone has to pay to play, why should hoggers get a free ride?
> 
> They are a trash species, they are non-native invasive animals. They are not game animals and deserve no protection. Kill em all.



I (100% bow hunt) and a couple others hunt a farmers land for free. Only stipulation is shoot every deer u see. From yearling to gran pappy. The money a farmer can lose due to wildlife can put them bankrupt in 1 season. I was told shot every deer every hog ever yote. Leave every thing else be. I respect his lands and his rules. And I do as he asks. He loses in a year what most make in a year due to lost seed and destroyed crop. 

The issue is If it was a yote killing there calves they would be all game to allow someone in to exterminate them. 

Hogs have turned into a game species Like it or not. And there is a profit to be made on a species that breeds like roaches. 
But they are not the nuisance everyone claims them to be. They are a unlimited money source. They will never be gone. 

I agree if farmers have sourious hog issues I have think they should adjust there ins policy and charge to hunt there farms. I'm not looking for a few ride I agree to pay. But I will be - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ed if I would pay any one other than the farm owner.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 10, 2013)

I dont have a problem with pay to play, its just the outrageos prices.  georgia has laws on the books to protect land owners from liability from allowing others to hunt and fish on their land.  I understand about insurance for damages caused by the hunter, that could be taken care of by making it a requirement to hunt.

Well that takes care of my vent. Time to go fishing.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 10, 2013)

Lorren68 said:


> georgia has laws on the books to protect land owners from liability from allowing others to hunt and fish on their land. ..



ditto.

the legibility issue is a misperception and lack of understand by landowners than anything else. 

http://georgiawildlife.com/Hunting/LandownerLiability

"Legal liability has been identified as a major concern among landowners when considering whether or not to grant access to hunters to hunt their property. Legal liability has also been offered as a reason some landowners have stopped allowing hunter access to their property. This is an important issue of concern with the increasing need of sound deer management and hunting access.

To encourage landowners to make their lands available to the public for recreational purposes, including hunting and fishing, Georgia law (OCGA 51-3-20 through 51-3-26) explicitly shields landowners from civil liability for injuries to persons who use their land for recreational purposes without charge unless the landowner willfully or maliciously fails to guard against or warn of a dangerous condition, use, structure, or activity. Landowners will not be liable unless they violate this standard of care.  Georgia Courts have interpreted this standard of care as the duty of slight care, which is lower than that of ordinary care.

Georgia law (OCGA 27-3-1) further extends this same protection to landowners, lessees of land, or lessees of hunting or fishing rights who give permission to another to hunt or fish on their property with or without charge."


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 10, 2013)

Those laws sound good, but it's still not worth letting someone stomp all over your farm (spinning out mudholes, stealing, and driving over crops) to kill a handful of pigs and act like they did you a favor. Not saying you guys would do it of course, but that's been most farmers experience with free hog killers.

Like I mentioned earlier, most farmers kill way more hogs than any part time hunters could dream about killing.


----------



## returntoarchery (Jul 10, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> ... (spinning out mudholes, stealing, and driving over crops) to kill a handful of pigs and act like they did you a favor. ...



Agreed. Those are very valid reasons not to allow folks on your land. Wouldn't allow those kind of folks on my land either.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Jul 10, 2013)

huntingonthefly said:


> Seems like folks need to do their homework n scout. Lot of public land out there. With a little effort, no problem getting a hog down this way





cpowel10 said:


> Those laws sound good, but it's still not worth letting someone stomp all over your farm (spinning out mudholes, stealing, and driving over crops) to kill a handful of pigs and act like they did you a favor. Not saying you guys would do it of course, but that's been most farmers experience with free hog killers.
> 
> Like I mentioned earlier, most farmers kill way more hogs than any part time hunters could dream about killing.



VERY good point. but on the other hand im sure most farmers know some younger fokls that they have known since they were little that would respect them... or grew up with the youngins daddy and knows the daddy would handle it his way it his kid done somthing he was suppose to


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 10, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> X2 about the liability issues. Why would a land owner risk losing a million dollar farm to let a few people come and shoot at a few hogs. It's not worth it to most farmers.
> Plus most folks think killing 3 or 4 hogs accomplishes something.  It's not worth letting someone set foot on your property with a weapon without insurance.
> 
> I'm starting to see a lot of farmers buying their own thermal/night vision setups to handle the problem themselves.



Were selling quite a few thermals to local farmers here lately. 

The nice thing for me is even tho they have the gear, they lack the time that one really needs to dedicate during planting and harvesting time to be there when the pigs show up. 

 Can't work all day and all night. 

Guys who buy scopes from us usually count on us to fill in the times they can't because of having to farm by day. So we communicate and pitch in when they need us. Works out great. We hunt year round. The farms we hunt see very little damage year round, no matter what they plant once they are regularly patrolled. Either by us or the farmer or both. Lots of pigs to go round.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 11, 2013)

Jeff Phillips said:


> Why would a land owner or lease holder give away free hunts on land they are paying for?
> 
> If everyone has to pay to play, why should hoggers get a free ride?
> 
> They are a trash species, they are non-native invasive animals. They are not game animals and deserve no protection. Kill em all.



I agree.  When you have a place to hunt, you don't want to invite everyone that wants to kill a hog to that property.  We still hunt deer and turkey and don't want every tom dick and harry hunting our property even if the hogs are a problem.  Most people complaining on here hunt deer or turkey.  We usually don't want others to know where we hunt.  Some folks might come and hunt hogs on your property and then come back during deer season.  If you want a place to hunt for free, you will have to find a property owner that doesn't hunt and doesn't lease his land for such and only wants to get rid of the hogs off of his property.


----------



## rosewood (Jul 11, 2013)

returntoarchery said:


> ditto.
> 
> the legibility issue is a misperception and lack of understand by landowners than anything else.
> 
> ...




This is true, but the "stand your ground law" and right to defend yourself didn't keep Zimmerman out of court.   Just sayin'.


----------



## JBBII (Jul 11, 2013)

rosewood said:


> This is true, but the "stand your ground law" and right to defend yourself didn't keep Zimmerman out of court.   Just sayin'.



My thoughts exactly.  It's a darn shame the way the things are going in the world today......


----------



## rdhood (Jul 12, 2013)

Regardless of what farmers think, how hunters behave, etc, the basic argument that the OP is making is essentially correct:

Pigs are a an invasive/nuisance species in Georgia, yet there are all kinds of roadblocks to hunting them. Now most of you will not see the impediments towards hunting them as "roadblocks".  But if you live in a suburban neighborhood neighborhood in metro Atlanta and want to hunt hogs.. your path is difficult.  

Examples:

Want to hunt hogs in deer season?  You have to get all the necessary licenses to hunt deer. 

Want to hunt hogs in squirrel season?  You have to get the licenses to hunt small game.  

Want to hunt hogs in deer AND squirrel season?  You have to get licenses for both deer AND small game AND have two different rifles to hunt with (one rimfire and one centerfire) 

The same thing is true if you want to hunt coyotes. 

Nuisance species deserve their own year-round FREE permit (along with a regular hunting license) with appropriate firearms specified that can be used all year.  It would be a BENEFIT to the state to get rid of these animals everywhere:  WMA, National Parks, etc.   I shouldn't have to have a deer license and a WMA stamp to hunt hogs/coyotes in WMAs in deer season.  I would be doing the state a FAVOR, and that ought to be rewarded if these animals are a true nuisance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 12, 2013)

The farmers I know that have hog problems don`t holler about it. They simply take care of the problem.


----------



## Milkman (Jul 12, 2013)

rdhood said:


> Regardless of what farmers think, how hunters behave, etc, the basic argument that the OP is making is essentially correct:
> 
> Pigs are a an invasive/nuisance species in Georgia, yet there are all kinds of roadblocks to hunting them. Now most of you will not see the impediments towards hunting them as "roadblocks".  But if you live in a suburban neighborhood neighborhood in metro Atlanta and want to hunt hogs.. your path is difficult.
> 
> ...



If I read it correctly you don't necessarily have to get a big game license JUST to hunt swine. If you are deer hunting AND hog hunting a big game license would be required. Again I say if I understand it correctly.


----------



## Tallpine (Jul 12, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> aint many around here, bond swamp which is only open 1 month out of the year and if ur not there the first day u most likely wont get a hog... and ur chances of getting shot on the first day is pretty good with all the folks there lol.
> 
> oaky woods which is about 1-1.5 hours away. but to be honest. i dont care nothin about walkin miles and miles for a hog then havin to drag the joker 1,000 yards out... call me lazy all you want be thats just me.



Agree!  Road access is an issue - especially in July heat.  Dragging a hog a hundred yards is tough, dragging a 1/2 or 1 mile is just unreasonable.  I don't mind walking but it'd be great if they'd open up the WMA road for "take-out" of animals.

Regarding Hogs as a nuisance - perhaps that is just more news/media hype than anything real.  I tell you if I had a rat "nuisance" problem in my house and some guy wanted to come get'em, I'd let him.  If hogs are really causing $$$Billions of damage in GA each year, there'd be more folks paying people to come remove them.  Just a bunch of hype and exaggeration I think.


----------



## bigreddwon (Jul 12, 2013)

They can hurt any farmer, big or small in the right numbers. I've seen over 100 hogs in one field at one time. The damage they can do if they only spend ten minutes there is staggering. You'd think it took hours when you see it. 

In my opinion the amount of hogs that end up in the fields in a fraction of the total hogs in the deep woods and swamps that either hit the fields very little or not at all. 

You want to hunt hog and not pay, or pay very little, the WMA's  are _full_ of them. Get good at hunting them there. Get good at the different styles and techniques of hunting hogs that the different weapon restrictions require. Make it fun. Field butcher your hogs, pack out hams, shoulders and backs straps. No need to drag a whole hog out. Unless your gonna eat the hide n bones. 

Or pitch in with like minded guys and look to lease lands that boarder WMA's. More hogs than deer on some. Plant some sugar beets or sweet potatoes, chuffa, fields with nut grass.


----------



## Forest Grump (Jul 13, 2013)

Milkman said:


> If I read it correctly you don't necessarily have to get a big game license JUST to hunt swine. If you are deer hunting AND hog hunting a big game license would be required. Again I say if I understand it correctly.



You read it correctly. Just a hunting license. Any weapon, any time off state lands; & hog killing is encouraged in every way on WMAs. Restrictions on weapon use there are during legal seasons for game animals & are there to discourage people tempted to unlawfully take legal game.

And that license some are so loathe to purchase pays for the land, the game, the game warden to watch over it, the roads you take to traverse it, etc... It's not just a "user fee" to get a royalty out of you. None of that stuff is free, & Pittman Robertson funds are limited, especially as little ammo as anyone can find to buy these days.


Tallpine said:


> Agree!  Road access is an issue - especially in July heat.  Dragging a hog a hundred yards is tough, dragging a 1/2 or 1 mile is just unreasonable.  I don't mind walking but it'd be great if they'd open up the WMA road for "take-out" of animals.
> 
> Regarding Hogs as a nuisance - perhaps that is just more news/media hype than anything real.  I tell you if I had a rat "nuisance" problem in my house and some guy wanted to come get'em, I'd let him.  If hogs are really causing $$$Billions of damage in GA each year, there'd be more folks paying people to come remove them.  Just a bunch of hype and exaggeration I think.



Hog damage is in millions, but lots of millions, total over the state. But if some stranger from the Internet, or just knocking on your door, wanted to come poke around in your house promising to rid you of your rats, you'd just let 'em in? Really? Notwithstanding that a casual hunter who wants to come when it's convenient & kill a few hogs will have absolutely no impact whatsoever on the hog numbers on a property. But as noted above, they can sure drive in the fields, shoot the irrigation system, leave the gate open & let the cows out, & wallow out the mud holes. Liability laws don't compensate a landowner for any of that. Why in the world would anybody even consider letting folks roam all over their place in hopes they'd take a couple of hogs with them?


----------



## Scott R (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm a cotton and peanut consultant in the S. Georgia area.  Hogs are a major problem in some areas I check but as soon as I see any activity I relay to my farmers.  Each of my farmers have a "go to" hunter that they call.  These are guys they trust and that have proven to the farmer they no where to go and where not to go and have respect for the fields, equipment and most of all...the neighbors and adjacent landowners.  

You must build a relationship with a grower.  If you are getting shut out then most likely he already has someone he trust and that he calls to take care of problems...or you have a bad reputation.

I've had to report back to farmer too many times that hunters drove vehicles across fields, rutted up roads unnecessarily, left gates open, etc.    That reflects on EVERYONE....even if it wasn't you doing it.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 14, 2013)

Scott R said:


> I'm a cotton and peanut consultant in the S. Georgia area.  Hogs are a major problem in some areas I check but as soon as I see any activity I relay to my farmers.  Each of my farmers have a "go to" hunter that they call.  These are guys they trust and that have proven to the farmer they no where to go and where not to go and have respect for the fields, equipment and most of all...the neighbors and adjacent landowners.
> 
> You must build a relationship with a grower.  If you are getting shut out then most likely he already has someone he trust and that he calls to take care of problems...or you have a bad reputation.
> 
> I've had to report back to farmer too many times that hunters drove vehicles across fields, rutted up roads unnecessarily, left gates open, etc.    That reflects on EVERYONE....even if it wasn't you doing it.



That sums it up right there!


----------



## oldways (Jul 15, 2013)

Scott R said:


> I'm a cotton and peanut consultant in the S. Georgia area.  Hogs are a major problem in some areas I check but as soon as I see any activity I relay to my farmers.  Each of my farmers have a "go to" hunter that they call.  These are guys they trust and that have proven to the farmer they no where to go and where not to go and have respect for the fields, equipment and most of all...the neighbors and adjacent landowners.
> 
> You must build a relationship with a grower.  If you are getting shut out then most likely he already has someone he trust and that he calls to take care of problems...or you have a bad reputation.
> 
> I've had to report back to farmer too many times that hunters drove vehicles across fields, rutted up roads unnecessarily, left gates open, etc.    That reflects on EVERYONE....even if it wasn't you doing it.


This is true I have caught my dogs numerous time to keep them from crossing lines on to another farm. A farmer is not just going to let anybody on there place it takes years of trust to get you there..


----------



## Mark R (Jul 15, 2013)

huntingonthefly said:


> Seems like folks need to do their homework n scout. Lot of public land out there. With a little effort, no problem getting a hog down this way



sshhhh !!! its gettin crowded some places cause of your good stories .  ha ha . be quiet dude . just kidding . some hunters just dont want to do the hunting .


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jul 16, 2013)

Any critter that cost someone money or destroys property is a nuisance weather they let you hunt or not. The consultant fella hit it on the head.


----------



## grouper throat (Jul 18, 2013)

I've personally lost a few thousand dollars worth of high dollar palms in just the last 2 weeks to a single boar hog and it happens every year. They root up my around my big field trees exposing roots and knock over container trees spilling out the soil. I kill them anyway possible but no one is coming on my land except who I trust as I'm liable. These days people are too sue-happy to just be letting anyone tromp around especially doing something as dangerous as hog hunting. 

My BIL hunts them at least 2-3x per week with dogs on ag farms and could do it as a full-time job if he wanted. He gets non-stop calls. BTW this is happening just south of Valdosta so you need to check around some. 

YES THEY ARE A NUISANCE


----------



## 1blademaker (Jul 21, 2013)

*YOU DON"T WANT TO HAVE THEM LISTED AS A GAME ANIMAL *First off I'm from the state of Comiefornia where the powers in charge found out by survey that more hunters are hunting hogs than deer number one reason was could hunt year round did not matter what sex you shot and it was listed as a pest no special tags needed then they decided money was to be made a they became GAME ANIMALS now they have a worth to land owners are hog hunts went from free to over $700.00 to kill so called trophy hogs any hog would cost you around $300.00 + and now you need to buy a hog tag as well from Fish & Game just more to charge the sportsman also just one more reason I left that D... State
Just my 2 cents worth

1Blademaker


----------



## blt152 (Jul 23, 2013)

bigreddwon said:


> Number one thing keeping a ' hog hunter ' off of property covered up with hogs is the lacking liability insurance. As much damage as hogs cause careless hunters are a bigger headache for the land owner. By far. Until you separate yourself from the pack you'll be lumped in with them. Don't complain about it, change it. I did.
> 
> As far as guys like me hunting land for 'free'. It ain't so. It costs me $100 to hunt at a minimum per night. Insurance, gas, bullets, sitter,.. Not even common close to factoring the 100k in equipment etc. That being said its going to end up being like Tx in the near future where landowners start charging hog control company's as well. I see the writing on the wall.



Landowners in Georgia are protected from civil liability under the following laws, Georgia Law (OCGA 51-3-2 thru 51-3-26. In addition Georgia law 27-3-1 provides further protection from liability; Georgia law (OCGA 27-3-1) further extends this same protection to landowners, lessees of land, or lessees of hunting or fishing rights who give permission to another to hunt or fish on their property with or without charge.


----------



## gnarlyone (Jul 23, 2013)

*The truth....*

What the real problem is, is the same thing that happens to ALL good things...people ruin it. What used to be personal has become a business. Years back, hunting friends  of farmers ,whether it be doggers or gunners, took care of business for farmers because they were thier friends ..because they had a personal interest in helping thier neighbor and friend. What messed everything up is when it turned into "A BUSINESS"...people who have no interest in the farmer but the almighty dollar...dress it up and pretend that you are doing a great deed...but in the end...it is about money....Ive done this thing for over 30 years...  Thats why it gets into liabilities,lawsuits and so on...No friend would ever THINK about sueing thier friend and neighbor...outsiders come in and dress up this fancy image of "Saving the World" just like any money making businesss..."ONE CALL, THATS ALL"......Thier is no hoggin business out there that will remove more hogs than i will off of a single farm...just cause you have fancy equipment and a business card dont make you  a "Professional"...What screws up a productive hog removal is too many people on the same property...Like it or not.....The truth aint always pretty...BUT ITS ALWAYS THE TRUTH......A real hunter hunts as much and as long as he needs to, to accomplish his mission........U aint no hero....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 23, 2013)

blt152 said:


> Landowners in Georgia are protected from civil liability under the following laws, Georgia Law (OCGA 51-3-2 thru 51-3-26. In addition Georgia law 27-3-1 provides further protection from liability; Georgia law (OCGA 27-3-1) further extends this same protection to landowners, lessees of land, or lessees of hunting or fishing rights who give permission to another to hunt or fish on their property with or without charge.



And George Zimmerman was not guilty, but that did not stop the legal system in this country from ruining his life.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 24, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> And George Zimmerman was not guilty, but that did not stop the legal system in this country from ruining his life.



It was not the legal system that ruined his life, he was found "not guilty" by a jury of his peers.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you you make my point:
Had he not been arrested by those in the legal system...
Had charges not been brought by those in the legal system...
Had those charges been dismissed by those in the legal system...
Had personal information about a person who should never have been arrested not been released by those in the legal system...

Zimmerman was protected by State statutes that shilded him from criminal conviction for self defence.  That did not stop the process by which he and his family were made paupers.

It is the same for all the protections offered by State statute to those who allow others to hunt and fish.  In the end you might win, with the emphasis on might, but you will be impoverished in the process.


----------



## mature buck (Aug 3, 2013)

not guilty-but world turned upside down


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 3, 2013)

Quit complaining... If you want to hunt hogs you can either pay someone who owns land with plenty of hogs, hunt a public land that has hogs or join a club with hogs.
Nothing in life is free. Make a decision and go with it or go home. There are plenty of people from around the country who are willing to pay to hunt hogs, so if you are not willing to pay - don't even get in line It's that simple. You can't demand that landowners open up their properties free of charge to the general public. That is just like illegal aliens demanding in state tuition rates at Georgia Universities. They have no rights but they still want a free ride.


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Sep 16, 2013)

In mid summer heat unless you are prepared to quarter and cool your kill within about 45-60 mins your meat will spoil. We killed one on our lease recently, atv'd it to the truck, quartered it and removed back straps and it was still a race to cool the meat in the cooler, from kill to ice about 45 minutes.  Thank goodness we did not have to drag it or quarter it to pack out.  It would probably have been spoiled meat.


----------



## gaspur1 (Sep 16, 2013)

If farmers want to keep hogs off their property ,do as I did and build a catch pen that will let one hog in at a time and the gate closes behind them. Just cost a few bags of corn per year. Then call the guy that eats them to come pick them up.  If you want to hunt game you have to keep hogs out or they will ruin any kind of farm.


----------



## Lonestar (Sep 16, 2013)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Quit complaining... If you want to hunt hogs you can either pay someone who owns land with plenty of hogs, hunt a public land that has hogs or join a club with hogs.
> Nothing in life is free. Make a decision and go with it or go home. There are plenty of people from around the country who are willing to pay to hunt hogs, so if you are not willing to pay - don't even get in line It's that simple. You can't demand that landowners open up their properties free of charge to the general public. That is just like illegal aliens demanding in state tuition rates at Georgia Universities. They have no rights but they still want a free ride.



Bravo.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 17, 2013)

deadbox said:


> I find it funny how every time you read about hogs you are hearing they are a problem or a nuisance. If this was the case you would be able to find a place to hunt them without much effort. However it seems that to get a hog you have to spend a weeks pay to kill one. So nuisance not really. I think they should re-classify them as sport. There is more money being made on hog hunts than about any other non exotic species.
> 
> Just a thought.



If you had an interest in the same type of environment they thrive on(corn fields, farm etc) you would find them more than a Nuisance, and it would not be funny at all.

I have no similar interest, but rather, I wish my hunting area was LOADED with them

They are still a Nuisance to many other folks........I personally would like to harvest 1 pig at a time at my huniting spot; unless there are two nice 25-40 lbers

Yet I would love to slaughter entire sounders and every pig I could, someplace else........where they are being that Nuisance we just talked about


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 17, 2013)

grouper throat said:


> I've personally lost a few thousand dollars worth of high dollar palms in just the last 2 weeks to a single boar hog and it happens every year. They root up my around my big field trees exposing roots and knock over container trees spilling out the soil. I kill them anyway possible but no one is coming on my land except who I trust as I'm liable. These days people are too sue-happy to just be letting anyone tromp around especially doing something as dangerous as hog hunting.
> 
> My BIL hunts them at least 2-3x per week with dogs on ag farms and could do it as a full-time job if he wanted. He gets non-stop calls. BTW this is happening just south of Valdosta so you need to check around some.
> 
> YES THEY ARE A NUISANCE



There ya go OP............this is what I'm talking about


----------

